# Stethescopes and mild hearing loss



## EMT2B (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello~
I am in my fourth week of an 18 week EMT-Basic class.  I purchased a Littman stethescope for the class (mid-range, approx $56) and exicitedly tried it out by listening to my own (and my cat's, LoL ) heart.  I tried to listen to my own breath sounds, but I couldn't really hear anything.  I have yet to have a chance to listen to anyone (aside from my cat ) else's heart/lungs, but I do havea mild hearing imparment in my right ear from repeated ear infections as a child.  I underwent a stapedectomy as a teenager to improve my hearing, but I'm still not at 100%.  I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue.

Thanks!!


----------



## Katy (Sep 13, 2011)

A friend of mine had this problem. She had to buy a really expensive stethoscope, it was electronic and you could turn up the volume, maybe you just haven't gotten used to it yet. Good luck !^_^


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2011)

EMT2B said:


> I am in my fourth week of an 18 week EMT-Basic class.  I purchased a Littman stethescope for the class (mid-range, approx $56) and exicitedly tried it out by listening to my own (and my cat's, LoL ) heart.  I tried to listen to my own breath sounds, but I couldn't really hear anything.  I have yet to have a chance to listen to anyone (aside from my cat ) else's heart/lungs, but I do havea mild hearing imparment in my right ear from repeated ear infections as a child.  I underwent a stapedectomy as a teenager to improve my hearing, but I'm still not at 100%.  I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue.
> 
> Thanks!!



Can you hear anything when you tap your fingers on the diaphragm? If the scope has two heads, turn the head 180 degrees while holding down the end of the tubing until it clicks into to place. Then try and see if you can hear anything.


----------



## EMT2B (Sep 13, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Can you hear anything when you tap your fingers on the diaphragm? If the scope has two heads, turn the head 180 degrees while holding down the end of the tubing until it clicks into to place. Then try and see if you can hear anything.



This is the stethescope I got: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can hear quite clearly when I tap on either side of the diaphragm.  I can also hear my heart rate (and the cat's) quite clearly.  We're supposed to be doing BP auscultation in class this week, so I'm sure the teacher will be addressing the issue.


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the same problem, too many load guns in the Navy. I find I just need to press a little hard with the stethoscope and use the big head. This especially true when listening for brachial pulse. I don't press hard enough to cause the patient any discomfort. As the previous poster said make sure you turn the head then tap the diaphragm to make sure you have it turned to the right position.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 13, 2011)

Happy said:


> A friend of mine had this problem. She had to buy a really expensive stethoscope, it was electronic and you could turn up the volume, maybe you just haven't gotten used to it yet. Good luck !^_^



The problem with electronic tubes like this one:

http://www.thinklabsmedical.com/

Is that they also amplify the ambient noise.

Try a cheap fix like tube covers or tube socks.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=steth...BMaSPsQL-p_nVCQ&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=531


much of the ambient noise that interferes with being able to auscaultate effectively actually filters through the tubing.  These stethoscope socks are not just for decoration, they also reduce background clutter.  

Try it out before you buy one, just wrap a piece if cloth around your tubes leaving a dead air space between the cloth and the tubing.  See if it helps.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 13, 2011)

EMT2B said:


> This is the stethescope I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tigger has it right. I have the same scope and couldn't hear anything one day and thought I had broken it. Another emt was nice enough to show me how to spin the head around so that it was set back to the diaphragm side. Of course he did this after laughing at me for quite some time. You use one side for breath sounds (high pitched) and one for low pitched like bowl sounds, BP.


----------



## EMT2B (Sep 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Tigger has it right. I have the same scope and couldn't hear anything one day and thought I had broken it. Another emt was nice enough to show me how to spin the head around so that it was set back to the diaphragm side. Of course he did this after laughing at me for quite some time. You use one side for breath sounds (high pitched) and one for low pitched like bowl sounds, BP.




Ahh ... I shall try that.  Thanks All!!


----------



## EMTB109 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am completely deaf in my right ear and actually worried about using stethoscopes because of this. Is this something that is going to cause me a lot of problems? Would I have to buy a really expensive stethoscope to listen properly? I wanted to get some peoples opinions before I bought my stethoscope.


----------



## Beulah19 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have worn hearing aids for years. In Basic class I discovered that without the hearing aids, I had the best results with the really cheap stethoscopes. I now use an amplified scope. It's not perfect, but it is worth it. With any scope the best thing is lots of practice, and you will find (as I have) that you get pretty good at hearing the things you need to hear.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2011)

*I have tinnitus like sdennislee (I presume)*

screaming loud 24 hr 2-tone pulsating tinnitus. Other than the tinnitus related issues, I found having the proper ear tips helps. I bought a handful of the mushroom tips and found them to be the best for me as they totally sealed the ear canal, making the air channel from the diaphragm continuous and patent to my tympani.

Someone once told me to try closing my mouth; we tend to open our mouths while listening to very low level sounds, but that won't help with a steth.


----------



## vamike (Oct 14, 2011)

I have hearing loss in my left ear and severe tinnitus.  I bought the Littman Classic SEII. The Littman Lightweights we have on the ambulances didn't seem to work for me.  The correct ear pieces make all the world of difference. Practice a lot.  It helps immensely.  I'll remember to keep my mouth shut and see if it helps.


----------



## joeshmoe (Oct 24, 2011)

I have hearing loss and tinnitus courtesy of the Marine Corps that makes it a struggle, but I manage with lots of practice. I'll probably end up buying a special stethoscope if it gets any worse.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wear a hearing aid in one ear and have hearing loss in both ears. I finally went with a Littman 3100 and it has helped a ton. It works best in quieter environments, but still works well in the back of the truck. It was expensive, but allows me to do my job better than the standard stethoscopes.


----------



## Bosco836 (Oct 26, 2011)

As many folks have alluded to - alot of it is personal preference.  I would encourage you to try some different scopes and see what works well for you.  A friend of mine who has some hearing issues found a significant improvement when using my Cardiology III vs. her generic 50 dollar scope.  However, your experience may differ.


----------

